# Need guided bay fishing trip in Galveston



## peque (Aug 3, 2012)

Well, with so many fishing guides is hard to tell who is a good guide.. I am looking to go with 3 people on board,1/2 day in late August in the $450 range.. Any ideas?


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Steven Gremillion is your only option 

713-819-6232

gowithgrem.com


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

Wade or drift? Lures or bait?

Some options for wading with lures are Capt. John Havens and Capt. Greg Francis.


----------



## Hunt777 (Aug 4, 2009)

Grems Guide Service 



Fished with him last weekend with my wife and 70 year old FIL. Had a great time. Asked him for a big fish trip and walked away with big fish. He is a teaching guide. We have fished saltwater for 20+ years and this was one of the best trips we have been on. I recommend him to anyone looking for a guide.


----------

